# Help with Setup



## smith25 (Jan 25, 2006)

I was definitely going to get a cold air intake and headers, but it seems now after reading that the y-pipe isnt very necessary for the 02-03 models (5.5 generation). what about b-pipe or test pipes or high flow cat? I know its test pipes or high flow cat, but what exactly is th b-pipe?


----------



## smith25 (Jan 25, 2006)

I have a 2003 Maxima SE, and I am a fan of the deep tone w/o a whole lot of loudness and definitely no buzzy noise that a lot of exhausts give. (Basically i think the 350z/g35 is perfect) I was thinking of just going with an intake, and y-pipe and/or headers. What do you guys think about that and would I need to do anything else to it to get the most out it to achieve my sound. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You will notice a huge difference in sound just by switching your stock intake for a conical filter of some sort. The stock air intake really muffles a lot of sound.

If you 'just' change the ypipe you won't notice too much of a difference in sound, except more air flowing IMO.

Another big change in sound will be a muffler. Also, if you opt for a catback exhaust without a resonator you will get a big difference in sound.

Check out maxima.org and look at some of the reviews on sound they have.
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=407975


----------

